# Rena XP3 with air??



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Somehow my canister filter is spitting out air. I looked at it and it looks like the top portion is filled with air. There isn't anything near the intake that could create this. Can anyone tell me why this would suddenly start to happen? This filter has been running for at least 2 months and this just started. ( I had it running significantly before I added fish).

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

My XP3 did this once after I cleaned out some media. I just shook around the canister a bit and the majority of the air exited. (don't know that is a proper method  ) The remaining air worked itself out in the next week.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check all your seals. A loose check valve or a tiny crack in a hose can let it keep sucking in air.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I did maintenance on it and reconnected it. So far that seems to have stopped the problem, though I found no leaks so I am uncertain what the cause was.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> I did maintenance on it and reconnected it. So far that seems to have stopped the problem, though I found no leaks so I am uncertain what the cause was.


Obs: Please keep in mind that I have limited experience with cannister filters.

emc noted the seals.

This sounds simplistic but your reference to a leak I believe to be water coming out of the cannister.

Depending on the location of the seal which was not effective the leak could have easily been air coming into the cannister.

TR


----------

